# Pancreatitis and Purina EN



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, so our boxer is now on Purina EN because of pancreatitis. It's expensive. I am willing to pay this if it is necessary. But, sometimes I wonder if there are less expensive alternatives to these Vet prescribed foods. Can anyone offer guidance on this issue?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

For now, yes, it's necessary. A dog with pancreatitis needs a bland food for awhile. The prescription food is like prescription medication. 

How long does the vet say he needs to be on the EN?


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

Um, forever! That is why I am asking. He says boxers are predisposed to pancreatitis and this will be good prevention. Which is fine. I'd rather her be healthy, but I have 2 boxers he is recommending both be on it to play it safe. I just thought maybe the "make up" of the food might be seen in other foods that weren't vet prescription.

In looking at the analysis, it appears to be 20% protein, 7%fat, and 2% fiber.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

stacycaye said:


> I'd rather her be healthy, but I have 2 boxers he is recommending both be on it to play it safe.


Are you buying this food from the vet? What are the major ingredients?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I objected to the prescription 'corn pops' my dog was on and looked into making my own dog food. There aren't any commercial foods suitable for dogs with my dog's issues and there probably aren't any suitable for dogs with pancreatitis as it is too low in fat. You can make up food from real meat, veggies and starches to match the profile of the commercial pancreatitis food but it takes work. It looks like it uses coconut oil as the fat and very low fat meat. You would be boiling the meat, chilling it and skimming the fat off the broth. Lots of work. Then you need to be sure the diet has the correct amounts of ammio acids, vitamins, etc. It is worth it to me and not as expensive as I thought.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Please reconsider .. This is a serious matter plus the Purina is one of the WORSE food you can give to a dog with pancreaitis 

I recommend you talking to this woman Mordanna about dog food also home cooking 
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> Please reconsider .. This is a serious matter plus the Purina is one of the WORSE food you can give to a dog with pancreaitis
> 
> I recommend you talking to this woman Mordanna about dog food also home cooking
> http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


Thanks for the link. I'm just going by what my vet says...I didn't pick Purina It is purchased through the vet as a perscription diet. I'll have to look into ingredients. I just don't want her to have more problems, and she seems to be doing okay on this food. I just know lots of people on here have great ideas and resources so I thought I would check it out.


----------

